# 100% water change??



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i heard that doing a 100% water change will shock and possibly kill the betta, will it happen? and i am also changing tap water purifiers... the new one helps relieve stress... will he be OK?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What is the "tap water purifiers" do you mean filter media in the filter???

What size is the tank and how much and how often are the water changes, water temp, additives used, live plants...and filter...if you have a filter you may not need to make any 100% water changes to start.....

As long as you make the 100% water change properly..he should be just fine.....if you have been doing regular water changes to start and are using the same source water and keep the replacement water temp within a couple of degrees of the tank water....and do an acclimation to both chemistry and temp by adding small amounts of the new fresh dechlorinated tank water to his holding container he is in during the 100% water changes...this will ensure that too big of either chemistry or temp will be equalized.....once acclimated...net and add to the tank...toss the water in the holding container and top off the tank with more dechlorinated fresh like temp water.....


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

tap water purofoers are the stuff that takes the chlorine out of regular tap water. i'm sorry haha im reading what you wrote and i'm trying to make sense of it... what does acclimation mean? (i'm only 14)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

To understand-your source water is from filtered water...correct......it you can bypass the house filter for the Betta....generally the type of home filter system just change one Ion for another that is worse on the fish long term health....get a good dechlorinator and use this to rid the chlorine and chloramine from the water...

Your 14....google acclimation......look it up yourself and you will remember it forever.....


----------

